# Major bomb!



## scott.rice.7127 (Feb 27, 2019)

So the other day I asked for suggestions for full bodied sticks to try and yesterday I received a bomb from Gumby, brother I cant say thank you enough! 13 sticks! I'm in awe and cant wait to lights these up! Thank you thank you thank you!









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott.rice.7127 (Feb 27, 2019)

I dont know how to tag Gumby so if someone could do that for me I'd really appreciate it 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice, and to tag put the @ before the name so @Grumby


And it will show in blue which mine did not so it must be a wrong spelling, not sure of his correct nic


----------



## scott.rice.7127 (Feb 27, 2019)

@Gumby-cr

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

That right there is a great selection of smokes!!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Happy to hear they got there safely. I tried to make a selection of cheaper sticks to the higher end of the spectrum. Hopefully you enjoy them :grin2: Just a heads up on the one with the flat cap. It's a Roma Craft Neanderthal and they pack a punch so you might want to have a sugary drink nearby or eat a full meal before smoking that bad boy.


----------



## scott.rice.7127 (Feb 27, 2019)

That's one I was really wanting to try, definitely looking forward to it 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Just a heads up on the one with the flat cap. It's a Roma Craft Neanderthal and they pack a punch so you might want to have a sugary drink nearby or eat a full meal before smoking that bad boy.


That and clear your schedule for about 2-1/2 to 3 hours. :grin2:


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow Mike Tyson couldn't summon that much of a Powerhouse SmackDown

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Cigar Rage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great selection! Enjoy!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Poky is the Midnight Rider!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Knock out Punch!!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Good looking set of sticks. Nice shooting, green one. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Green and mean, you’re out for blood!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Great sticks!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Still love those La Duenas. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice job @Gumby-cr that should keep him busy for a while.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Wow that's some good stuff right there


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

That’s some serious damage!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

